# Derby!



## nolefan (Nov 6, 2009)

HOLY COW!!!!!!! What a weekend! I'm so happy and proud for you, I read the whole thing and just can't believe it was like a dream. &#55357;&#56842;. I hope you will have some photos to share - congratulations on payoff for all your diligence and hard work. I'm so excited for you &#55357;&#56836;


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

Thanks, Kristy!! It was like a dream looking back. So cool. Unfortunately I didn't get any photos. It was a Friday and my husband had to work. I did get a photo afterwards of me and Proof with our ribbon but it was in my garage as it was so dark. 

man, it was beyond exciting! I can't believe that I taught a dog to work with me like this. Proof is so amazing, I love him so much!!


----------



## Alaska7133 (May 26, 2011)

Wow what an exciting weekend! Congratulations! Your work with Proof has really paid off!


----------



## hotel4dogs (Sep 29, 2008)

way to go!!


----------



## Panama Rob (Nov 26, 2015)

Thanks for sharing all that too. As a soon to be new handler it was a blast to read.


----------



## Vhuynh2 (Feb 13, 2012)

I'm so proud of you and how far you've come. I almost teared up reading this post!!


----------



## hollyk (Feb 21, 2009)

Amazing!!!!!
You are such a student of the game Shelby, I'm in awe.


----------



## MillionsofPeaches (Oct 30, 2012)

thanks everyone! I'm glad I can share here, you guys have been here since before he came home from his litter!! Man, its so much fun!! I just hope I can get over these nerves of mine soon, the stage fright is draining.


----------



## TrailDogs (Aug 15, 2011)

Congratulations! Sounds like he did a great job.


----------



## NicoleGold (Dec 8, 2015)

Congratulations! That is so exciting  I am sure the nerves will get better with time as you enter more and more trials.


----------



## K9-Design (Jan 18, 2009)

Oh Proofie "I knew you when"!!!!
SOOOOOOOOO excited for you guys!!! What fun. This is just the very beginning of a wild ride


----------

